# My GSD killed a rat?



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

Our neighbors arent the cleanest people, we have called on them but nothing ever gets done! They have rats, big rats at that! Maybe the size a small breed dog! Anyways she killed a rat and brung it to the top of my steps. Is this normal behavior for a 7 month old female GSD?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep. That's normal but there are a few things to be concerned about. Was the rat poisoned? Could the rat have disease? Keep an eye on your pup and take her to the vet if you suspect that the contact with the rat has affected your pup.
Havs maimed a rat and my son had to finish it with a shovel. My son was more upset than Havoc.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I think a vet check might be in order, keep a close on eye her...


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd definitely recommend a vet trip; if the neighbors are baiting to kill the rats, your pup could've gotten an accidental dose of something nasty...

But catching/killing small animals is normal...Finn did it once as a pup, but we broke him of that particular habit. Once in a blue moon he'll give chase, but he breaks off when he hears "leave it".


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Behind me (and stretching for about 1000 feet long) is a wooded hillside, at the bottom is a community pool/skateboard park...so there are rats down there that come up towards houses, garbage cans, bird feeders etc come cold weather...my dogs have caught a few - never eaten them, just killed them...as a pup about 5 months old, Wolf got into the woods and dug up a frozen one - he was very proud of himself!

Lee


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Keep in mind if your pup starts showing any symptoms of poisoning the new ingredient being used in rat poison:

Bromethalin: The New Rodenticide That Can Kill Your Pet

_According to Dr. Ahna Brutlag, a diplomate of the American Board of Toxicology and assistant director of veterinary services for Pet Poison Helpline, there is a new “toxin of choice” for manufacturers of rodenticides (products that kill rats, mice and other rodents). That substance is bromethalin, and if your dog or cat ingests it, no test exists to detect its presence in your pet … nor is there an antidote._

Since you have problem neighbors, I would print out that article as a just in case, have it to take in with you if needed. Not all vets are aware of this ingredient yet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would ask your neighbors if they use poison.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you called the health department? Can you take videos of the rats?


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I will be taking her to the vet! I was wondering because my last GSD did not kill a rat. This shows every dog is different! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would do the vet thing to. We had a neighborhood cat one time that ate a rat that was poisoned and he ended up dead. By the time we caught it, it was to late.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

We have rats all over here, it's a city thing. Just yesterday afternoon I had to yell at one to get out of my backyard. 

Rafi has killed one and is always chasing them out of the yard. In addition to poison (which you would be seeing very quickly) the thing you have to worry about with rats is leptosprirosis. Be sure you are familiar with all of the symptoms for that and for poison ingestion.


----------

